# BLASC Profiler Fehler beim Zonenwechsel



## Kindara (3. Oktober 2007)

Momentan kriege ich, speziell beim Wechsel vom BG Richtung Shattrath folgendes luststiges Swatter-Fehlermeldungchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Date: 2007-10-03 00:57:34
ID: 52
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 508:
   table index is nil
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:508: GetSkills()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1488: OnEvent()
   [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
      [string "*:OnEvent"]:1
   [C]: ExpandSkillHeader()
   Gatherer\GatherUtil.lua:215: GetSkills()
   Gatherer\GatherEvent.lua:106: OnEvent()
   [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
      [string "*:OnEvent"]:1
AddOns:
  AdvancedTradeSkillWindow
  Atlas, v1.10.2
  AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.10.2
  AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.10.2
  AtlasEntrances, v1.10.2
  AtlasFlightPaths, v1.10.2
  AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.10.2
  AtlasLoot, vAtlasLoot Enhanced v4.01.05
  aucadvanced, v5.0.2249 (BillyGoat)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.0.2249 (BillyGoat)
  aucstatpurchased, v5.0.2249 (BillyGoat)
  aucstatsimple, v5.0.2249 (BillyGoat)
  aucstatstddev, v5.0.2249 (BillyGoat)
  aucutilbasicfilter, v5.0.PRE.2200 (BillyGoat)
  AutoBar, v2.01.00.04 beta
  BLASCProfiler, v2.7.1
  BulkMail2, v2.1
  enhtooltip, v5.0.2249
  EquipCompare, v2.10
  FuBarAlchemyFu
  FuBarAuditorFu, v2.3.2
  FuBarClockFu, v3.0
  FuBarDurabilityFu, v2.0
  FuBarExperienceFu, v1.1 $Revision: 40915 $
  FuBarFactionsFu, v2.2
  FuBarHonorFu, v2.0
  FuBarItemBonusesFu, v2.1
  FuBarLocationFu, v2.0
  FuBar, v49656
  Gatherer, v3.0
  InFlight, v2.1.006
  InFlightLoad, v2.1.004
  informant, v5.0.2249
  MCP, v2006.01.03
  MobInfo2, v3.42
  MobMap, vMobMap v1.54
  Omen, v2.1r50185
  Quartz, v0.1.0
  QuartzBuff, v1.0
  QuartzFlight, v1.0
  QuartzFocus, v1.0
  QuartzGCD, v1.0
  QuartzInterrupt, v1.0
  QuartzLatency, v1.0
  QuartzMirror, v1.0
  QuartzPlayer, v1.0
  QuartzRange, v1.0
  QuartzSwing, v1.0
  QuartzTarget, v1.0
  QuartzTimer, v1.0
  QuartzTradeskill, v1.0
  sct, v5.7
  sctd, v2.4
  stubby, v2225
  SWFixLogStrings, v2.0
  SWStats, v2.1.2
  SWUniLog, v2.1.2
  swatter, v5.0.2249
  TipBuddy, v2.39
  DBMBattlegrounds
  DBMAPI



Kann damit wer was anfangen?


----------



## Diomoron (3. Oktober 2007)

hehe, das mal interessant. so´n ähnliches problem hab ich auch. sprich wenn ich in if bin, ruhestein schatt mache oder in eine inze gehe.

jedesmal wenn ich die zone wechsel, macht der eine blasc-profiler-fehlermeldung.


----------



## Domestica (25. Oktober 2007)

Diomoron schrieb:


> hehe, das mal interessant. so´n ähnliches problem hab ich auch. sprich wenn ich in if bin, ruhestein schatt mache oder in eine inze gehe.
> 
> jedesmal wenn ich die zone wechsel, macht der eine blasc-profiler-fehlermeldung.



Dito, bei mir ist es Zeile 516 mit einem Nil Indexfehler.


----------



## Domestica (27. Oktober 2007)

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten diesbezüglich? Auch das gestrige Update hat keine Besserung gebracht.


----------



## Domestica (4. November 2007)

Also hilft vorläufig erstmal nur das deaktivieren des Profilers. Die ständigen Warnmeldungen bei jedem Zonenwechsel nerven...


----------



## Kindara (12. November 2007)

Immer noch...

Date: 2007-11-12 17:33:40
ID: 51
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 516:
   table index is nil
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:516: GetSkills()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1538: OnEvent()
   [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
      [string "*:OnEvent"]:1
   [C]: ExpandSkillHeader()
   Gatherer\GatherUtil.lua:215: GetSkills()
   Gatherer\GatherEvent.lua:106: OnEvent()
   [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
      [string "*:OnEvent"]:1
AddOns:
  AdvancedTradeSkillWindow
  ArenaPointer, v1.1
  Atlas, v1.10.2
  AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.10.2
  AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.10.2
  AtlasEntrances, v1.10.2
  AtlasFlightPaths, v1.10.2
  AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.10.2
  AtlasLoot, vAtlasLoot Enhanced v4.01.05
  aucadvanced, v5.0.2249 (BillyGoat)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.0.2249 (BillyGoat)
  aucstatpurchased, v5.0.2249 (BillyGoat)
  aucstatsimple, v5.0.2249 (BillyGoat)
  aucstatstddev, v5.0.2249 (BillyGoat)
  aucutilbasicfilter, v5.0.PRE.2200 (BillyGoat)
  AutoBar, v2.02.00.06 beta
  BLASCProfiler, v2.7.3
  BulkMail2, v2.2
  enhtooltip, v5.0.2249
  EquipCompare, v2.10
  FuBarAuditorFu, v2.3.2
  FuBarClockFu, v3.0
  FuBarDurabilityFu, v2.0
  FuBarExperienceFu, v1.1 $Revision: 51977 $
  FuBarFactionsFu, v2.2
  FuBarHonorFu, v2.0
  FuBarItemBonusesFu, v2.1
  FuBarLocationFu, v2.0
  FuBar, v50710
  Gatherer, v3.0.1
  InFlight, v2.1.006
  InFlightLoad, v2.1.004
  informant, v5.0.2249
  KHunterTimers
  MCP, v2006.01.03
  MobInfo2, v3.47
  MobMap, vMobMap v1.54
  OgriLazy, v1.0.7
  Omen, v2.1r50185
  oRA2, v2.0.$Revision: 49704 $
  Proximo, v1.3
  Quartz, v0.1.0
  RatingBuster, v1.2.8 (r51966)
  sct, v5.7
  sctd, v2.4
  stubby, v2225
  SWFixLogStrings, v2.0
  SWStats, v2.1.2
  swatter, v5.0.2249
  TipBuddy, v2.40
  ZHunterMod
  DBMBattlegrounds
  DBMAPI


----------



## Regnor (13. November 2007)

Kindara schrieb:


> Immer noch...


ich leite das an Crowley weiter...


----------

